# shower corner cracks



## sisyphus (Apr 7, 2011)

hi all, a few years ago retiled my shower. but the tiles don't go all the way to the ceiling. there is a 6 inch border of green board that was installed over cement board. the other day while showering, noticed there are cracks in the vertical corners. is the repair  straight forward or is there something I can do to prevent this from happening in the future. the bathroom has an exhaust fan. thanks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 7, 2011)

Green Board over cement board  Are the cracks in the tile grout or the upper wall corners above the tile work? If it's in the tile you will have to scrape some of the grout out and regrout. If its just the painted wall above, caulk with latex caulking and repaint


----------



## sisyphus (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks for responding. sorry, I don't know why I typed greenboard over the cement board. the crack's in the inside corner of the greenboard that I had finished with paper tape and drywall compound. will take your advice. thanks


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 9, 2011)

sisyphus said:


> thanks for responding. sorry, I don't know why I typed greenboard over the cement board. the crack's in the inside corner of the greenboard that I had finished with paper tape and drywall compound. will take your advice. thanks


Hey no problem, take a peice of sandpaper fold it and just run it up and down the corner to take off any inperfections, clean and away you go. And while your at it, take the cover off the fan and see if it needs cleaning.


----------

